# crab pot in the surf ?



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Is it feasible to keep a crab pot in the surf to catch bait while you are fishing? I imagine hardest part is to keep it in one place due to the wash? Has anyone done it and do you catch anything? Thanks!


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

iamatt;
I have use them during the summer when waves and tides are minimal...

I imagine that they would work if you had them anchored securely and the
current wasn't more than about 2-3 mph...

I'd use a small danforth anchor (4lbs) tied to a bottom corner with an over
size float secured to the down current top corner.

My $0.02
Jack
Mustad7731


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I use to do it in sargent all the time to catch crab in the winter. I zip tied 2 8lb lead down rigger balls to the bottom and it held fine.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

yea. it takes lots of weight and you catch lots of illegal females. Easier to just drive pvc or something similiar and tie string with chicken neck or just put your sand spikes in 1st r 2nd gut n tie your line to it.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

We did it once and it worked. I used a kayak anchor to keep it down. Then we hooked a 4 foot stingray that wrapped up all around the buoy line and made a heck of a mess. We had to kayak out to it and unwrap it so we could finish fighting the stingray.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

HuntinforTail said:


> We did it once and it worked. I used a kayak anchor to keep it down. Then we hooked a 4 foot stingray that wrapped up all around the buoy line and made a heck of a mess. We had to kayak out to it and unwrap it so we could finish fighting the stingray.


LOL **** rays. Had 100+ lb one tangle up 3 lines before. Yeah that is usually how it works out, looks good on paper until you actually get out on the water. I may try four pieces of rebar in each corner so I can raise it and lower it at will. We'll see, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

how bout a crab snare? anyone have success with one of these around here? i heard its not as effective on blue crabs bc of their feistiness but thought to give it a try...


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

With is that?!


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

we use to drive 2 stakes in the water at about waist deep and make like a trot line to tie our baits on. that was maybe 50 yrs ago


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

We have a lot of fun with these.

www.crabhawk.com


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

*crab gadgets*

still the same problem, they have to be heavily weighted.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

fangard said:


> We have a lot of fun with these.
> 
> www.crabhawk.com


Sweet. I am getting some.


----------

